

Will A California Law Result in More Payments Innovation Flocking to Boston? - chezral
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/05/12/will-a-california-law-result-in-more-payments-innovation-flocking-to-boston/

======
chezral
Would love to hear anyone's thoughts on this.

